# Woodworkers in California, I need your Help



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have searched all over looking for SDR35.

Everyone I contact states SDR 35 only comes in gasket form. There's a gasket on one end of the tubing.

The woodworkers that I've talked to, tell me not to get the gasket ones but the regular green ones. I was told with the white ones I'll need to glue them together because friction isn't enough but the green will only need friction. I'm still young so I wanted to be able to take it apart when I move.

I can't find the regular green tubes only the white.

Living in CA we often can't purchase what everyone else can purchase because we have so many restrictions. (People out of state might not know we can't get Arm-R-Seal or certain types of paint and other similar type stuff). So I was thinking maybe they don't sell this stuff in CA.

This is the information I took with me to the places I went and none of them knew what I was talking about.

I told them I'm looking for ASTM 3034/SDR35 not ASTM 2729. I also said I didn't want the gasket type. I was told by several sales persons that there is either SDR35 or regular PVC.

The green gasket tubing has a gasket on one end. I could just cut the gasket end off because the connecters fit tight but one 6" X 20' tube is $71.

Can someone help me out here? Is there anyone in CA that has been able to purchase what I'm looking for?

Thanks
Angela


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Contact:

Genova Nv Inc
1150 Southern Way, 
Sparks, NV 89431-6129

(775) 358-4111 ‎

That's the closest location to California. They may be able to identify a dealer
near you who can order it for you.


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Graingers use to sell all the fittings, pipe etc.. not sure if they still do. Ron


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks I'll check out both of those.

On a side note: Grainger owns McFeely's. I didn't know this until I was going to purchase something from McFeely's and they charged me tax.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I purchased 6" thin wall PVC pipe from D & D Plumbing in Placerville, CA. (530) 626-3250. They have the white type which I like much better than the green, since the fittings are white. It cost around $3 per foot in 20 foot lengths about 3 years ago. They cut it to 10 foot lengths for me. It holds together very nicely with friction alone or with a few 3/8" screws.

I forget what type of pipe I asked for. Try asking for "thin wall gravity feed sewer and drain pipe". The thick wall stuff is for high presure water lines.

A cheap online source for fittings was http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com They had everything I needed and shipping was reasonable, somewhere around 20% of the total order.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Actually I purchased all my fitting from ace hardware outlet allready. Another LJ gave me there info.

Everyone I've been to has the PVC white pipes but I didn't think they would work with friction alone. Maybe I'll look at that stuff again. My fittings are in the mail so I'll wait until they arrive then take them with me to see how they fit.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

You could probably wrap a little tape around the ends of the pipe to make a tighter friction fit or use short screws like Steve said.
I'm guessing ur using this for dust collection so when the system is under vacuum it will suck the pieces together too.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Is the white SDR35 less than the $71/piece they want for the green? My entire system is plumbed with white SDR35. I don't remember what it cost, but it was reasonable. I cut off and threw away the gasketed bells from the ends. Nothing needs to be glued - all your connections between pipe and fittings should be screwed, and taped if you like, and flex can go on with hose clamps. Hose #56355K34 from McMaster-Carr is a good fit - just carefully remove the wire from about 1.5" at the ends and it slips right over the pipe. You can get blast gates that fit over the pipe from Clearvue.

The only drawback is that having a thicker wall than the green, SDR 35 is a little heavier.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

angela,the green sewer pipe your looking for ,can be found at whole sale supply house such as"Cal Steam",Pace supply",
"Slakey Bros."some will sell to a homeowner and some will only sell thru a plumber. they do make a white pvc schedual 80,where the wall size is same as the sewer pipe. but the fittings are about $20.00 each,but will fit into the "black" vaccum fittings,that you get at rockler or woodcraft. hope this helps. these companies are in nor cal,but are in so cal as well.


----------

